# How do I match this texture?



## aWorkaHolic (Oct 1, 2007)

CrazyTaper said:


> Does it get better with rest and then flare up again? I tried the week off from running the tube-it feels better, but I waiting for it to strike again. I usually tape 15-20,000 a week. I guess it's time for the apprentice to take over-or have the tube surgically attached to my arm. Sometimes I feel like I spend more time with the tube than my wife.


If you can get an apprentice to take over that, do it. Allot of Ibuprofen helps. If that doesn't relieve the pain midol(*sp) works too. (If you can get it away from your wife or GF.)


----------

